# cannondale synapse buying advice



## LGRider (Jun 29, 2015)

So here's my situation, My local LBS has 1 2015 cannondale synapse 105 left in my size and in the color I like. I was in a little while ago wanting to buy it but wasn't able to get approved for their bike credit card. I now have all of the charges on my BoA card paid off but my limit is still a little short of the bike with sales tax included. 

To be able to walk in and buy it on the spot I would need a bare minimum of 10% off their $2214 total with tax price. with this bike being their last 2015 model and the new 2016's coming out what do you guys think my chances are of being able to negotiate this sale or even going a little higher on the percentage? This bike has been there for months now. Do you guys think risking the wait till mid to late September get me a bigger discount/increase chance of a discount?


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

you can't pay part of it with cash?


----------



## LGRider (Jun 29, 2015)

No. I want it all on my card so I still have cash in hand to pay for all other non bike related expenses.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Sounds like a carbon fiber framed bike is too much for your finances, that's just my opinion.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

Just make them an offer and see if they take it.
If not you could look for a used one Ebay or elsewhere for a lot less money.


----------



## LGRider (Jun 29, 2015)

Yeah, pretty much planning on going in and saying this is the price this needs to be for me to buy it here and now. If they say no then I move on to the next bike on my list or wait a little longer maybe during or after Christmas for bike better bike deals.


----------



## bmach (Apr 13, 2011)

Let us know how you make out? Good luck.


----------



## loxx0050 (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm not going to give a complete lecture to you on financial advice but how long were you planning on taking to pay off the bike if charged to your credit card? If a long time that seems like a lot of interest to pay just to get something now....the savings most likely will be negated as opposed buying a new 2016 with cash in hand. 

Otherwise, will your CC company give you a limit increase (have you asked?). Doesn't hurt to ask....it shouldn't affect your credit rating report. The denied credit app for the LBS lender did though. Unless you have some insane low interest rate (or 0% interest rate) on your CC, it isn't the best idea to finance a bike you don't have the cash for or plan to pay off very quickly if you do carry a debt.


----------

